# Pet Taxi Hire or Reward Insurance



## Must Love Dog (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,does anyone know which company I can use to arrange insurance to cover my vehicle to transport pets as a pet taxi. I have the public liability and care custody and control insurance, loss of keys etc. However I have been approached by a vet to provide a Pet Taxi Service for them. My concern is business vehicle insurance - do I need to insure myself as a taxi? and cover for the pet owner who may come along for the trip?
If so does anyone have this type of insurance and if so with whom. Would be most grateful for any advice in this area.

Thanks so much.....


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm insured with Cliverton ( Welcome)
as a dog trainer. Part of my insurance is a pet taxi but this covers only pets not their owners. I think that for owners you have to take business car insurance.


----------



## Must Love Dog (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you, I have emailed Cliveden, guess I now need to try and relax and wait for Monday


----------

